# Jack Herer



## camcam (May 12, 2008)

Am growing Jack's at the momemt, just woundering if anybody else is?


----------



## PercyCultivator (May 12, 2008)

alright mate...

im sure ive read in a few places that 'jack herer' is also known as 'light of jah' and thats what im currently growing. Im 29 days into veg and my biggest one is about 2ft tall. Thats about all i can say mate apart from its ment to be a BIGGG yeilder and its currently living up to its name, even though its a sativa strain and growing tall its also growing a serious amount of bud sites and bushing out rapidly.

How far are you along?

Percy


----------



## Cole (May 12, 2008)

Heres some threads on "Jack Herer"...

(By the way, try the search engine before you post something)





http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25276&highlight=Jack+herer

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17472

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12648


----------



## camcam (May 12, 2008)

PercyCultivator said:
			
		

> alright mate...
> 
> im sure ive read in a few places that 'jack herer' is also known as 'light of jah' and thats what im currently growing. Im 29 days into veg and my biggest one is about 2ft tall. Thats about all i can say mate apart from its ment to be a BIGGG yeilder and its currently living up to its name, even though its a sativa strain and growing tall its also growing a serious amount of bud sites and bushing out rapidly.
> 
> ...


 
I am 17 days into bloom with plenty of buds coming through, I will get some pics up soon but I always forget to take my camera along with me.


----------



## camcam (May 12, 2008)

Cole said:
			
		

> Heres some threads on "Jack Herer"...
> 
> (By the way, try the search engine before you post something)
> 
> ...


 
Them threads are a few months old and people might of changed their grow to something else, I just wanted to know who is currently growing Jack's so we could maybe help each other out/swap notes, I also did a search and it returned like 50 pages after the first 5 pages I got fed up.


----------



## Dankerz (May 12, 2008)

Its a plant..its grows..it flowers & it smokes..that all you need to know!  how bout them pics.?


----------



## Dankerz (May 12, 2008)

another words is keep them green and lush threw veg and dont pick till they are mature -n- ready. whats you setup..lights/space/nutes etc.?


----------



## camcam (May 13, 2008)

Dankerz said:
			
		

> Its a plant..its grows..it flowers & it smokes..that all you need to know! how bout them pics.?


 
If this is all you and me need to know why are you registered on a Marijuana forum?


----------



## camcam (May 13, 2008)

*Space:*

I have approximately 3 metres by 2 and half metres, but after a few grows I will be expanding into two rooms, one room for 18/6 cycle and the other 12/12.

*Lights:*

I have 3 250w high pressure sodium lights.

*Cooling/Extraction:*

I have an air conditioner (12,000 BTUs) which keeps the room at 23c, I also have 2 in-line extraction Fans (M3/H).

*Nutrients & Additives:*

A&B Grow = coco

A&B Bloom = House & Garden.

Additives
Bud XL 

*Feed Times:*

I feed my plants 300ml every two days when in grow 18/6 (PH- 6.3 CF- 10-12) and in bloom 400ml every two days 12/12 (PH- 6.3 CF-18-20) with 1ml of Bud XL to every 1 litre of water.

All my plants are in soil and I had 16 plants all together, 7 are female but the other 9 were male so they got the chop I will get some picture tomorrow as it will be feed time.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (May 13, 2008)

I got some free with purchase 'Jock Horror' seeds last time I ordered from Nivrvana. I think this is the same as jack herer but I'm not positive (I found one website that said they were the same thing and another that said they were different, but related).

Anyway mine has been vegging for 3 months waiting for a spot in the flower room. Should be able to move it in there in a few weeks. 

Keep us posted on your progress and good luck with your grow.


----------



## camcam (May 14, 2008)

These are my ladies.....

Pics have been Moved.

Sorry if pics are too big.


----------



## camcam (May 15, 2008)

All comments welcome, good and bad.....


----------



## snuggles (May 15, 2008)

Looks good. I also use House and Gardens, Coco and Aqua Flakes love the stuff, how about you?

I hear awesome things about the Jack Herer though I have never grown it...sorry.


----------



## camcam (May 16, 2008)

Well, this is my first grow - so far it is really good stuff, I think I might go with Coco next time just to have it all the same.  I decided to grow Jack's because the yeild it meant to be big and I need some cash to improve things in the grow room, so I can have some for me and some to sell...


----------



## Growdude (May 16, 2008)

Lookin great to me!
Gotta let us know how this strain is I am very interested in tying it.

Also , sorry if you said allready but what breader did the seeds come from?


----------



## camcam (May 16, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Lookin great to me!
> Gotta let us know how this strain is I am very interested in tying it.
> 
> Also , sorry if you said allready but what breader did the seeds come from?


 
I will keep you all posted and Link below where I got the seeds from:

http://www.weed-seeds.net/jack_herer_seeds.html


----------



## snuggles (May 16, 2008)

camcam said:
			
		

> Well, this is my first grow - so far it is really good stuff, I think I might go with Coco next time just to have it all the same. I decided to grow Jack's because the yeild it meant to be big and I need some cash to improve things in the grow room, so I can have some for me and some to sell...


 
I am a Coco grower if you ever wanna talk about it, LOL not many of us:fid: . That and aero, I don't even look at soil inside anymore. You're using the whole line of supplements too?


----------



## smokybear (May 16, 2008)

The ladies look fantastic. Nice work. Take care and be safe.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 16, 2008)

Those are some beautiful girls you have. They look more on the indy side though.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (May 16, 2008)

I've got some Herer bagseed going, it's my first grow so I'm not sure how nice they are in comparison. They look great to me and are around 20-24+" at 5 weeks and 6 of them just went into 12/12 under a 600w hps. I vegged for 4.5 weeks under a 400w blue mh.
This strain seems pretty easy to grow, in my newbish opinion. I haven't really had any issues except transplanting a little late as they grow pretty fast. Other than that, I've just been watering about every other day, and feeding with FoxFarm nutes at 1/2 strength every other watering. I'll try to get some updated pics up in the next day or so.


----------



## gangalama (May 16, 2008)

I got a Jack Herer mother I havent budded yet. I cant wait!!! Urs look good mang keep up the good work!!


----------



## NorCalHal (May 16, 2008)

I hate to rain on anyones parade, but I have done Jack for a long time and the pics you show does not look like the Jack I know.

I have pics of a jack grow in my gallery.


----------



## Cali*Style (May 16, 2008)

Those do look to be heavy on the indi side...?? I have a friend that is growing some jack plants and they look alot more like a true sativa. IMO

I dont speak from experience though... Just pictures on here and my friends ladies.

Dont flog me to bad...

***EDIT*** Flog me... 

After further investigation. Almost all the pictures I can find, do in fact have the broader foliage associated with indica plants.....??? I dont know what I thought they looked like, or what I thought looked like them.

Off to hide under a grow lamp and read....


----------



## camcam (May 17, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I hate to rain on anyones parade, but I have done Jack for a long time and the pics you show does not look like the Jack I know.
> 
> I have pics of a jack grow in my gallery.


 
I hope these are jack's, well that is what I bought! is there a way of telling what they are?

P.S Thanks for all the comments too


----------



## camcam (May 26, 2008)

Update for you:

31 days into bloom.

Pics have been moved

Also, a few leaves on 2 of the plants are going yellow at the tips - only a little bit, is it something to do with the nutrients?  I give the plants a CF of 16, however, I have put it down to 14 now just incase, that is if it is the nutrients at fault.


----------



## massproducer (May 26, 2008)

I have never grown Jack so I can't tell ya if it is or not, but what I can tell you is that your Jack looks wonderful...Not much longer now

great job Cam


----------



## camcam (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for your comment Massproducer, can anyone help me with the yellow tips on the leaves?


----------



## smokybear (May 26, 2008)

Not sure if its a jack or not but shes gorgeous. Going to be a nice harvest. Yellow tips on leaves indicated over nuting, usually. Back off the nutes just a bit and she should be fine. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Thorn (May 26, 2008)

wow that is a gorgeous plant! Well done on that baby!!


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (May 26, 2008)

Looking good! They look nice and frosty:hubba: 

Here's some of mine at 7 weeks old, started flowering about 2 weeks ago but had to take clones about a week in and I think that slowed them down some. These are from JH bagseed btw


----------



## massproducer (May 26, 2008)

Yeah smokey said it, the yellow tips are the first sign of overfeeding but it is not really a problem yet.  Just lower the amount of nutes they are getting slightly and this should dissappear


----------



## camcam (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the help on the yellow tips guys.

Dr. Manny Bowles, they are also some good looking plants you have there, are they all ladies?  I am also going to start adding PK 13/14 this coming Friday anybody else use this stuff?

I also took clones off mine (7 in total) but 2 of them died, but the others look really healthy.


----------



## tcbud (May 26, 2008)

beautiful plants Cam, just beautiful!


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (May 26, 2008)

camcam said:
			
		

> Dr. Manny Bowles, they are also some good looking plants you have there, are they all ladies?


 
Thank you, yes I've got 5 ladies all together out of 12 or 13 seeds I germed. 1 of them I did some LST on in veg and 1 formed 3 tops all on its own for some reason. The other 3 are going to be the big performers I think, lots of bud sites and big thick stems:hubba: I'm gonna keep a close eye on them as I'm kind of expecting a hermie since it's bagseed and all...
Good luck with the rest of your grow and please keep posting up the updated pics. I will be watching your thread for sure.


----------



## camcam (May 27, 2008)

Dr. Manny Bowles said:
			
		

> Good luck with the rest of your grow and please keep posting up the updated pics. I will be watching your thread for sure.


 
I will post some more pics in a week or so, also, anyone using PK 13/14 if so any good??

P.S Thanks for all the comments guys


----------



## camcam (Jun 11, 2008)

Bit of an update for you:

These ladies are getting close to the end now as I have had alook at the trichomes under a microscope and they are a clear and some milky color.  How long is it until they go to a amber color? and should I feed them PH-ed water only from now on to flush them or should I leave them till next week?

For info these plants are on the 7th week this coming Friday (13/06/08).


----------



## BBFan (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice looking ladies you got there camcam.  I usually harvest at 50/50 clear cloudy because I enjoy more of an up high.  I think it may take as much as 2 more weeks to get that couch lock amber, but I'm not sure- I've never grown Jack.  I guess you can say I don't know Jack!  Anyone else?  I'd be interested myself.  Good luck.


----------



## camcam (Jun 15, 2008)

Another update:

51 Days into bloom...

Most of the trichomes are a milky color now so I am just flushing the plants at the minute and I will be cutting them down this coming Wednesday.  Have alook at pictures 3 and 4 them buds are big on top!

The last picture is the 6 cuttings I have taken off the 7 what are in bloom (1 cutting died).  I am really getting excited now I can't wait to have a smoke of my own stuff....

Also, the plants are getting yellow and spotted leaves to the bottom of the plant is this normal?  Am not too bothered because like I said am cutting them down this Wednesday, just like to know what it is really..


----------



## camcam (Jun 16, 2008)

I have given them water only this morning but should I give anymore water over the next few days or should I leave them as this Wednesday is the chop day! that would be like 3 days with no water at all, will they be ok?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 16, 2008)

Those are some good looking plants. Buds look good and dense. How do they smell? They should be fine with no more water until chop btw.


----------



## camcam (Jun 16, 2008)

They smell really nice, I was touching the buds this morning and I couldn't get the smell off my hands, even after washing my hands 3 times I could still smell it.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice job camcam! Looks very tasty from your pics, I'm actually drooling on myself right now:hubba:


----------



## camcam (Jun 17, 2008)

Lol, I am finishing work early tomorrow to chop these ladies down and it will take a few hours I think, I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## BBFan (Jun 17, 2008)

Big day tomorrow!  Ker-Chop!  The yellowing and dying leaves, if I understand you correctly, are a natural part of the plants life cycle.  I believe watering at this point will only increase your dry time.  Enjoy!


----------



## camcam (Jun 17, 2008)

I will post some pictures of the crop when done.


----------



## camcam (Jun 18, 2008)

The pics are here!!!!

Took me 3 hours to chop and crop... Pics below

Couple of pics what I got off the plants and so on.


----------



## camcam (Jun 18, 2008)

How long will they take to dry? a week? the room they are in is warm not too warm, the extraction comes on every few hours to get fresh air in I have also put a dehumidifier in there, is that ok?


----------



## Thorn (Jun 18, 2008)

wow well done those are looking amazing!! Have you tried any samples yet?


----------



## camcam (Jun 18, 2008)

I have just short of an ounce what I bought a few days ago am gonna smoke that first then next week when my crop is ready am gonna try it then, I want it to dry by itself no microwave or oven, lol


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Jun 18, 2008)

:woohoo: 

Yeeeeaaaaahhh buddy! Nice work camcam! Looks like your hard work and patience paid off:holysheep: 

Did you take any clones from those? I mean, will you be growing Jack again?
I updated some pics of mine here- http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26953
I think yours look very similar to my best girl (#4) in the center front of the group shot. I've got 2 struggling clones I took from her that I'm hoping are gonna take off. Such a great strain, I definitely want to have a few Jacks in my next grow.
Thanks for posting your harvest pics, now I'm really excited!


----------



## camcam (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't think I have done too bad for my first grow, I have taken 6 clones and they are doing fine at the moment but with these 6 am gona grow them an extra half or a foot bigger in the 18/6 cycle.  I will let you know what I got off each plant next Wednesday.  Also, pic of the 6 clones (below)

Cam..


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Jun 19, 2008)

I went to Amsterdam a few months ago and smoked some jack herer. That stuff is the ****. While all the bud i smoked was crazy good, there was a noticeable difference with the jack. It was definitely a stronger high. You are a lucky bastard. haha j/k


----------



## Thorn (Jun 19, 2008)

those are lookin pretty darn healthy. cant wait for the weight


----------



## camcam (Jun 25, 2008)

Right guys/gals, I got 2 ounce a plant! A total of 14 ounces 7 x 2 = 14 (is that good by the way?), I also had a smoke last night as it has been drying for a week and it is really good stuff I am really proud of myself, I have some pics of the crop but am at work at the mo, so I will get some them posted tonight.

Camcam


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 25, 2008)

Congrats camcam 

It will be good to see your other pics :aok:


----------



## camcam (Jun 25, 2008)

I have the pictures:


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (Jun 26, 2008)

I havent grown it... but i just smoked it yesterday and OMG was it some amazing stuff! GL man i hope the buds just swarm all over ur girl!


----------



## camcam (Jun 26, 2008)

Yea, this is some good stuff.....


----------



## Thorn (Jun 26, 2008)

wow thats a mountain of bud!!! i bet your darn happy!!! Sounds like a really good yeild to me, well done!


----------



## tcbud (Jun 26, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## camcam (Jun 26, 2008)

Well guys, If I new you all I would give you all a smoke, but as everyone knows the rules of the site that will never happen, sorry! I shall have a smoke for you all tonight. 

Thanks for the comments too..


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Jun 26, 2008)

camcam said:
			
		

> I don't think I have done too bad for my first grow, I have taken 6 clones and they are doing fine at the moment but with these 6 am gona grow them an extra half or a foot bigger in the 18/6 cycle. I will let you know what I got off each plant next Wednesday. Also, pic of the 6 clones (below)
> 
> Cam..


 
I would say that's an awesome first grow man seriously. 
14 0z? Yeehaw!


----------



## camcam (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Dr, Am now waiting to see what you get on yours, I hope you get loads....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 27, 2008)

*CONGRATS camcam on what looks to be a very fone harvest. :aok: *


----------



## jeffca (Jun 27, 2008)

i'm very confused about alternating nodes, i am just starting out and i have a few questions.

after germination and i put the seed about 1" below soil level (i heard 1" but am not sure) do i water it immediately or wait 3 days?

also i know that i use a ph tester to see the pH but if i need to put more acidity to it where would i get the Calcium and would i mix the Calcium in water when i water? also how much does the pH jump per however much Calcium?

with alternating nodes, i'm guessing that plants grow symetrically \/ like that but then they start to grow later they turn into something like '|, kinda like that, and the distance between the two nodes are called internodes but what should the distance between nodes be (internodes) before flowering?

also how far in does it take and how can you tell if you have a male plant growing?

thank you so much, i'm so glad i found this forum. it's exciting to grow my first plant.


----------



## Thorn (Jun 27, 2008)

oh come ON does this thread say "new people help here"? hmm no. jeffca you need to post things like this in general growing mj sections NOT in other peoples grow journals. It's a little bit rude. Do some research.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Jun 27, 2008)

camcam said:
			
		

> Thanks Dr, Am now waiting to see what you get on yours, I hope you get loads....


 
Thank you, I won't be anywhere near what you got, that's for sure! I'm hoping for 4 ounces from 5 ladies, that would be sweet. It's really hard for me to estimate weight, I figured with all my smoking "experience" it woulda been a little easier but I haven't got a clue as to how much I'm gonna get. Like I said, 4 would be awesome 
I will go take some shots and update my thread in the journal section so you can check them out.
Again, great job and good luck with the next ones:farm:

edit- here's those updated pics- http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26953&page=2


----------



## camcam (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks Dr, looking good my friend.


----------



## Old Hippie (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks Good man! Fine bud I bet.:bong:


----------



## camcam (Jul 15, 2008)

Sure is, I have 6 mother plants, 25 cuttings (just cut the other day) and 7 what I have done from seed what are about 10" tall, am going to start my 
2nd grow journal in a few days...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 15, 2008)

camcam said:
			
		

> If this is all you and me need to know why are you registered on a Marijuana forum?


GOOD  QUESTION


----------



## Thorn (Jul 16, 2008)

yo bro got any pics of those ladies? Hope everything is still going well


----------



## camcam (Jul 16, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> yo bro got any pics of those ladies? Hope everything is still going well


 
Hi,

Am on grow number 2 now my friend, click _grow number 2_ in my sig.

Going bigger and better this time.....


----------



## Thorn (Jul 16, 2008)

oh sorry bro, i thought u were gonna carry on in this one. my mistake...i shall see you over there


----------

